# Ketamine was/is my freedom drug



## joojoo (Aug 31, 2012)

Recently I've started to crack, I keep withdrawing money from the cash machine to buy Ketamine (K) because things just seem to much.
(end up spending it on alcohol or food.

I started K over a year ago now, almost 2 and I only used for 6months and even though that isn't a long time, addictions all in the head and I can't shake it.
someone would have a beer I'd have K.
someone would have a spliff, I'd have K.
If I went out, I'd have K.
If I went to work I'd have K.
If I was alone I'd have K.​
My old friends, the drugs for them are a part of life, it's like candy. When you take something that makes you forget about your problems, stress, social issues then why on earth would you stop right.



My problem now is it's been like I said coming up two years and in that time I've attempted suicide by hanging myself, lost my mind on a building roof, been put under a mental health act, released, tried to make a new life from **** and now I've lost the energy and the will to carry on.

I feel like I need it back and it's scary because of what I know it'll do, I'm not stupid I know what it'll do, I'm just weak.

If anyone has anything that can help me, advice or something then please share whatever you've got, thanks.

p.s sorry it's so long but a little history never hurt anyone.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to use a lot of E, luckily never got to addicted to it, but it's also not chemically addicting, just psychologically. I don't much about Ketamine though.

Rehab?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Isn't Ketamine a horse trank?


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought the side effects of K weren't that bad.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

switch to the prescription antiglutaminergic and ketamine cousin, memantine and then taper?

i don't know how well that would work out - but it sounds theoretically relieving.


----------



## jza1990 (Aug 26, 2012)

Advice? stop now.... getting high on drugs is a mask to cover up your problems and it isn't healthy in the long run you will make it worse.. trust me i know i was addicted to ice for like? 2 years every time i knew i could get my hands on it, straight to the ATM, withdraw, buy, smoke i didn't even think twice about it. i used to have mates like yours aswell smoked dope take E smoke speed when i used to hang out with him it was on the table so why not right? addiction is easily overcome by avoiding whatever it is your addicted too and better high off life is better than any drug anyway motivate yourself to hit the gym if not work out at home like i do eat healthy take your vitamins see how much better you feel without destroying yourself


----------

